# Outdoor can lights?



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

So I've been doing commercial/industrial for blah blah and never do resi blah blah. You know the drill. I'm doing some work for family and they have a deck area that they'd like lighting underneath. I want to put up something that can wash the stone wall. Problem is water will drip through the deckboards on whatever is underneath so I'm lost. I have no idea what is available out there in terms of lighting for this application. Thanks


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> So I've been doing commercial/industrial for blah blah and never do resi blah blah. You know the drill. I'm doing some work for family and they have a deck area that they'd like lighting underneath. I want to put up something that can wash the stone wall. Problem is water will drip through the deckboards on whatever is underneath so I'm lost. I have no idea what is available out there in terms of lighting for this application. Thanks


Up lighting?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Down lighting. Two level deck. I wants lights underneath washing the lower wall. There's a sitting area underneath with no lighting currently. Ground is stamped concrete


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> So I've been doing commercial/industrial for blah blah and never do resi blah blah. You know the drill. I'm doing some work for family and they have a deck area that they'd like lighting underneath. I want to put up something that can wash the stone wall. Problem is water will drip through the deckboards on whatever is underneath so I'm lost. I have no idea what is available out there in terms of lighting for this application. Thanks



http://www.amazon.com/XtraLED-Water...?s=lamps-light&ie=UTF8&qid=1407377241&sr=1-10










Mount these at the front of the deck and you can aim them at the brick wall.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> Down lighting. Two level deck. I wants lights underneath washing the lower wall. There's a sitting area underneath with no lighting currently. Ground is stamped concrete


 How about led accent lighting, like strip lighting you can daisy chain it. Sealed and water proof. Should give a nice accent light without being too harsh like a flood.

http://www.kichler.com/products/category/landscape-12v-led-wall-wash.aspx


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Wpgshocker said:


> How about led accent lighting, like strip lighting you can daisy chain it. Sealed and water proof. Should give a nice accent light without being too harsh like a flood. http://www.kichler.com/products/category/landscape-12v-led-wall-wash.aspx


I agree, some type of landscape lighting.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

You're not really an electrician are you  ?

Seriously, why not look at canopy lights? The beam spread is ridiculously wide on these. You can wash the wall but there's no cut-off so they will also kind of light up everything below. Don't know if that's an issue or not.

www.junolightinggroup.com/attachments/images/content/SpecSheets/D-cut-CPL.pdf


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

99cents said:


> You're not really an electrician are you  ? Seriously, why not look at canopy lights? The beam spread is ridiculously wide on these. You can wash the wall but there's no cut-off so they will also kind of light up everything below. Don't know if that's an issue or not. www.junolightinggroup.com/attachments/images/content/SpecSheets/D-cut-CPL.pdf


I didn't realize it was a gas station!


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Lighting it up wouldn't be too difficult. What I'm really trying to do is throw a narrow spread on the wall to accent the stone, not necessarily general purpose lighting. Something dim able to create ambiance.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I would go with wide floods or even signlighters directed at the wall. LED should be dimmable.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

99cents said:


> I would go with wide floods or even signlighters directed at the wall. LED should be dimmable.


It's a deck, not a billboard:laughing:

Maybe some LED puck lights, in a trough, or some type of wood enclosure, recessed between the joists?


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Flat roof over the barbeque


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

I had to do something similar. I got the general contractor to supply some shrouds to screw to the bottom of the deck boards and then we screwed the light boxes through the shrouds to the deck boards. Had to notch the shrouds for conduit. He had a local tin knocker build the shrouds.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

wcord said:


> Flat roof over the barbeque


Where are the wires run?


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

backstay said:


> Where are the wires run?


There are 3/4 strips running left to right, with the roofing plywood on top of them. Gave us a small raceway to run the LV.
There was supposed to be a wood fired oven in the left corner which would have hidden the feeds going up the supports, (oven went inside the house)
The carpenters furred round the wires which we ran behind the support.


----------



## V-Dough (Jul 22, 2014)

I would go with LED lightbar wallwasher. It looks something like that:
http://ledsparks.com/products/led-wall-washer/
See if your local suppliers have something similar.


----------



## bobbyho (Oct 15, 2007)

I am assuming it is just an underside of a deck so no ceiling surface? Most manufacturers of low voltage landscape light fixtures make something for this application. Downlight with MR16 lamps either halogen or LED. All the beam spreads you would ever need. Take a look at Coppermoon's 115U downlight. These are great.


----------

